# Shooter TOP or FLOP?!



## Tad-Madmortem (12. Juli 2009)

Hey,

hätte gerne eure Meinungen, welche Shooter Top bzw. Flop sind und natürlich WARUM

Solltet ihr noch andere, nicht aufgezählte, Shooter kennen (die erwähnenswert sind) bitte hinzufügen

Hier ebenfalls die neue Liste:

*01. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
02. Bioshock 
03. Crysis 
04. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
05. Left 4 Dead
06. Far Cry 2
07. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
08. Team Fortress 2
09. Prey
10. Half-Life 2
11. Wolfenstein
12. Borderlands
13. TimeShift
14. Dead Space 
15. Doom 3
16. Halo 1,2,3
17. Mafia
18. Timesplitters 1,2,3
19. Killzone 1,2
20. GTA 3, Vice City, San Andreas, IV
21. Prototype (ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Shooter)
22. Counterstrike
23. Alan Wake
23. Quake *
.
.
.

denke das sind momentan die interessantesten Shooter, dann legt mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön währe auch, wenn ihr bald releasende Shooter aufzählen könntet (die 2009/2010 rauskommen)

Da fange ich auch gleich mal an:

Max Pane 3 - Winter 2009
Bioshock 2 - 30. Oktober 2009
Modern Warfare 2 - 11. November 2009
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 - Q4 2009


jetzt seid ihr an der Reihe - vervollständigt die Listen und gebt eure Meinungen preis --- TOP oder FLOP ---


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2009)

Tad-Madmortem schrieb:


> 1. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin - Flop,da gleiche Elemente wie der Vorgänger...
> 2. Bioshock - ganz nett,nice grafik,tolle atmosphäre
> 3. Crysis - Flop,bis auf die Grafik... sonst,0815 egoshooter
> 4. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood - Top,nice Story,nice Grafik,viel Action,leider zu kurz
> ...


Erwähnenswert wäre noch WOLFENSTEIN,Rage und Singularity


----------



## Camô (12. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Erwähnenswert wäre noch WOLFENSTEIN,Rage und Singularity


Wolfenstein enttäuschte auf der E3 auf ganzer Linie was Grafik, Story und Engine angeht.

Erwähneswert sind defintiv noch:

Splinter Cell: Conviction (auch wenns kein Shooter ist)
Borderlands: Das größte Waffenarsenal der Spielegeschichte
They: Bisher bekannt: Alieninvasion (gähn), aber kreative Waffenumgestaltungsmöglichkeiten
Aliens vs. Predator: Sieht sehr interessant aus bisher.
Uncharted 2: Ein moderner Indy halt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (12. Juli 2009)

Habe zwar nur 4 dieser Games gespielt aber werde trotzdem mal meine Meinung zu diesen sagen.



Tad-Madmortem schrieb:


> 1. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin -nicht gespielt
> 2. Bioshock -auch noch nicht gespielt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Wolfenstein enttäuschte auf der E3 auf ganzer Linie was Grafik, Story und Engine angeht.
> 
> Erwähneswert sind defintiv noch:
> 
> ...


Kann sein mit Wolfenstein,aber ich werd es mir trotzdem ansehen.

Splinter Cell:Conviction - nach den miesen 4. teil warte ich da erstmal ab,besonders weil es Ubi Soft ist. Fast alle ihre letzten Spielen waren am ende fast immer dasselbe...
Borderlands: Großes Waffenarsenal schön und toll,aber ob es gut wird deswegen? Größe ist nicht alles,obwohl der Grafikstil toll ist
They: k.A
Uncharted 2: ebenfalls k.A


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

Tad-Madmortem schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hätte gerne eure Meinungen, welche Shooter Top bzw. Flop sind und natürlich WARUM
> 
> ...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Juli 2009)

*Halo 1,2,3 *für xbox

beste egoshooter reihe vom gameplay, grafik zum release, und vorallem story technisch ( dutzende bücher + baldigen kino film)
der multiplayer modus macht edie MLG in den USA berühmt und halo ist dadrüben praktisch ein volkssport^^....

da kommt nix ran, hab fast jeden von den oben aufgelisteten gezockt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Tad-Madmortem schrieb:


> 1. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin TOP - Grusel, Action, Grafik, nur leider schwaches Ende
> 2. Bioshock noch nicht gespielt
> 3. Crysis TOP - Gute Grafik, Action, gutes Ende, leider zu kurz
> 4. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood nicht gespielt
> ...



Ich füge hinzu:

12. Dead Space TOP - Schocker vom feinsten, Grafik gut, nur Gameplay wirkt etwas abgehakt


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2009)

Tad-Madmortem schrieb:


> 1. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin Ganz nett, insgesamt zu wenig Schocker und ein sehr verstörendes Ende
> 2. Bioshock Nicht gespielt
> 3. Crysis Grafik Top, Story garnichtmal so schlecht aber definitiv viel zu kurz
> 4. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood Nicht gespielt
> ...



Was mir noch einfallen würde ist TimeShift, finde ich ganz in Ordnung, nette Story, gute Grafik nur die Steuerung fühlt sich eigenartig an...


----------



## Tad-Madmortem (12. Juli 2009)

erstmals ein Danke an euch für eure Meinungen!

Und hier eine erweiterte Liste

*1. F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin
2. Bioshock 
3. Crysis 
4. Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
5. Left 4 Dead
6. Far Cry 2
7. Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
8. Team Fortress 2
9. Prey
10. Half-Life 2
11. Wolfenstein
12. Borderlands
13. TimeShift
14. Deathspace 
15. Doom 3*


----------



## Ch3rion (12. Juli 2009)

Denke das Spiel das ToNk-PiLs meinte ist _Dead Space_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



//Edit: Sollte wohl auch was zum Thema schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach, übertrifft in Sachen Shooter, niemand _Call of Duty: Modern Warfare_. Eines der wenigen Spiele das mich so sehr fesselt, dass ich es immer wieder durchspielen kann. Freue mich unheimlich auf den nächsten Teil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den anderen Spielen kann ich recht wenig/nichts sagen, da ich den Großteil nicht gespielt habe.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2009)

Das Spiel heißt aber Dead Space... *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Denke das Spiel das ToNk-PiLs meinte ist _Dead Space_.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja meine Güte ...^^


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2009)

Der beste Shooter ever bleibt immer noch 
No One Lives Forever 
Einfach nurn Hammer game und ist recht lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der beste Shooter ever bleibt immer noch
> No One Lives Forever
> Einfach nurn Hammer game und ist recht lang
> 
> ...



Ich mochte es nicht, ich bin ehrlich
Nicht nur, dass ich es nicht mag, mit Frauen zu spielen ... es war auchnoch so komisch, kanns nicht beschreiben.^^


----------



## Ch3rion (12. Juli 2009)

Ich bin so frei, und werfe _Serious Sam_ in die Runde - Gehirn aus und durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Dann werfe ich Mafia in die Runde. Erm ... und ... Timesplitters 1,2 und 3. Die dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen. Und OMG warum fehlt da Halo???


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

da fehlt auch noch Killzone 1 und 2

[vimeo]4058812[/vimeo]


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich Mafia in die Runde. Erm ... und ... Timesplitters 1,2 und 3. Die dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen. Und OMG warum fehlt da Halo???


Mafia und Shooter hmm,ist wie mit GTA. Sehe ich eher als ne art open-World spiel an,könnte man aber mit reinnehmen.
Wenn Mafia aber reinkommt,dann die gesamte GTA reihe <3 GTA IV \o/


----------



## Ch3rion (12. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> *Halo 1,2,3 * [...]





ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> [...]Und OMG warum fehlt da Halo???



Steht doch schon da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich denke auch das GTA und Mafia keine Shooter sind... GTA ist für mich sowieso nicht einzuordnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Steht doch schon da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nicht in der Liste. :>


----------



## Rhokan (13. Juli 2009)

Halo ftw!
Und GTA ist kein Egoshooter.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Halo ftw!
> Und GTA ist kein Egoshooter.


Geht ja auch nicht nur um EgoShooter. Shooter ist ziemlich dehnbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Third-Person Shooter zählen auch dazu.Und GTA ist Third-Person.Mafia ebenfalls.Allerdings sind die meisten Shooter in begrenzte Areale eingegrenzt,die meist nicht größer sind als ein paar hundert meter. GTA und Mafia sind eher open World spiele (Ja Mafia nicht zu 100%). Ich finde GTA ist wirklich extrem schwer einzuordnen und fällt eher unter die Total Kategorie: Action


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kategorie: Action  *<-- ne würde sagen Kategorie Epic *
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

> ne würde sagen Kategorie Epic
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also sooo super ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Ich habs seit einer Woche auf der Festplatte und vllt 10 Minuten gespielt ...^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Also sooo super ist es nun auch wieder nicht. Ich habs seit einer Woche auf der Festplatte und vllt 10 Minuten gespielt ...^^



Tija man muss halt gute ne grandiose spiele zu würdigen wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Kann sein mit Wolfenstein,aber ich werd es mir trotzdem ansehen.
> 
> Splinter Cell:Conviction - nach den miesen 4. teil warte ich da erstmal ab,besonders weil es Ubi Soft ist. Fast alle ihre letzten Spielen waren am ende fast immer dasselbe...
> Borderlands: Großes Waffenarsenal schön und toll,aber ob es gut wird deswegen? Größe ist nicht alles,obwohl der Grafikstil toll ist
> ...


Die letztjährigen Infos zu Splinter Cell waren alle ziemlich schwach. Jetzt hat Ubisoft das komplette Game überarbeitet und lässt ein wenig von Assassins' Creed und GTA miteinfliessen. Außerdem waren die ersten Trailer super, die Story könnte durchaus Tiefgang haben. Es war auf jeden Fall DIE Überraschung auf der E3.

Borderlands sind ja auch sehr wenig Infos bisher durchgesickert. Aber wenn es das fast unendliche Waffenarsenal mit Rollenspielelementen schmückt und einer weiten Spielwelt (wobei ich iwie kein Fan von Sandboxspielen bin s. GTA 4), könnte das durchaus was werden.

Uncharted scheint sowas wie Tomb Raider zu sein, nur mit bombastischer Grafik und toller Story.

Wenn wir Third-Person-Shooter dazuzählen, füge ich meiner Liste noch folgendes Spiel hinzu:

Alan Wake: Darauf bin ich ja mal sowas von gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine gespielte Mysteryserie - sehr geil.


----------



## Lurock (13. Juli 2009)

CoD4 > all

Da kommt im Moment nichts dran.


----------



## Meriane (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn man 3rd Person Shooter mitzählt, sollte Prototype nicht fehlen.
Wobei eigentlich ist es ja kein Shooter. Aber auch


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Wenn man 3rd Person Shooter mitzählt, sollte Prototype nicht fehlen.
> Wobei eigentlich ist es ja kein Shooter. Aber auch


Ich habe mich gewundert, den letztens in der Videothek gesehen zu haben. War der nicht indiziert?


----------



## Meriane (13. Juli 2009)

Joar soweit ich weiß, kam das in Deutschland noch gar nicht offiziell.
Vielleicht ne neue total zensierte Version?


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Juli 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gewundert, den letztens in der Videothek gesehen zu haben. War der nicht indiziert?



Google meint (bei meiner 3 minütigen Recherche via google *g*), dass Prototype wahrscheinlich in Deutschland indiziert wird, momentan aber noch der USK vor liegt. 

Und zu Alan Wake... Ist das nicht soetwas Ähnliches wie Silent Hill? Also eher _Survival Horror_?


----------



## Moruka (13. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Counterstrike Source noch ganz gut besonders das Zombie Mod macht riesen spaß.


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Google meint (bei meiner 3 minütigen Recherche via google *g*), dass Prototype wahrscheinlich in Deutschland indiziert wird, momentan aber noch der USK vor liegt.
> 
> Und zu Alan Wake... Ist das nicht soetwas Ähnliches wie Silent Hill? Also eher _Survival Horror_?


Wie du mir indirekt Faulheit unterstellst ... aber hast ja recht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geht glaube ich in die Richtung. Aber die Story soll aus der Feder eines berühmten Schriftstellers stammen, weiß aber grade nicht welchen. Vielleicht kannst du das für mich ergoogeln?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die Trailer waren mehr als vielversprechend. Es wird bisher als Mystery kategorisiert, also stöhnende Zombies und abgetrennte Gliedmaßen dürften nicht vorkommen. Vom Plot her ist bisher nicht viel bekannt:
Ein Schriftsteller will in einer idyllischen Kleinstadt seine Schreibblockade überwinden und dort merkt er recht früh, dass etwas nicht stimmt. Menschen und Umgebung scheinen nachts von einer bösartigen Macht kontrolliert zu werden. Bestes Mittel gegen die "Feinde", ist ne Taschenlampe. 
Könnte auch in die Richtung von Alone in the Dark gehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Tija man muss halt gute ne grandiose spiele zu würdigen wissen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry, aber es reizt mich einfach nichtmehr.^^ Hab wahrscheinlich San Andreas vollkommen überzockt. Und da sich das Prinzip seit GTA3 nicht verändert hat, ist es ausgelutscht


----------



## Meriane (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn sich das Prinzip ändert wärs aber auch kein GTA mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Juli 2009)

Dir irgendetwas zu unterstellen würde mir doch nie in den Sinn kommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was den Story-Schreiber angeht, denke ich, es ist Lead Writer Sam Lake?

Mit "solchen" Settings kann ich ohnehin nicht viel anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (13. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Dir irgendetwas zu unterstellen würde mir doch nie in den Sinn kommen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Habe jetzt den Artikel zum Spiel in der GameStar vor mir liegen. Der Storywriter wird leider nicht genannt, aber da Sam Lake ebenfalls für Remedy's Max Payne tätig war, ist es stark anzunehmen.
Das Spiel wird mit der Inszenierung von "24" verglichen, das bedeutet es ist in mehrere Episoden aufgeteilt, die jeweils mit einer Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Geschehnisse beginnen und mit einem dramatischen Cliffhanger, also einem offenen und nach Fortsetzung schreienden Finale, enden. So der Wortlaut der GameStar.
Geil, eine gespielte Serie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moruka (13. Juli 2009)

Aliens vs Predator 2 ist auch ganz witzig.Besonders im Multiplayer macht es richtig spaß ist sozusagen Counterstrike im Weltraum.Der 3. Teil soll 2010 rauskommen und der Trailer verspricht da schon einiges.


----------



## Ch3rion (13. Juli 2009)

Jetzt hast mich auf das Spiel neugierig gemacht... Die Bilder sehen vielversprechend aus... Mal auf meine "To play"-Liste setzen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich werd mich mal ins Bett werfen,

Gute Nacht ihr Leutchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tad-Madmortem (13. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand von euch schon "Prototype" gespielt?

Wie spielt sich das Game aufn PC? (wie ist die Steuerung) Denn das sieht irgendwie sehr nach einem Konsolen-Game aus... von der Steuerung ähnlich wie Spiederman 2 denk ich ;-)

Ist das Game gut, macht es spaß? (sind die Missionen abwechslungsreich und herausfordernd oder tötet man einfach immer alles...)

Grafik müsste in Ordnung sein, nachdem was ich bisher in Videos gesehen habe

Wie lange ist die Spielzeit in etwa?

Wenn ihr noch irgendetwas interessantes zum Game habt würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr das ebenfalls anführen könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

CoD MW - Weeeeeeiiiiitt oben. Absolut verdient. Wer diesen Shooter schlecht findet, muss eh mal untersucht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es reizt mich einfach nichtmehr.^^ Hab wahrscheinlich San Andreas vollkommen überzockt. Und da sich das Prinzip seit GTA3 nicht verändert hat, ist es ausgelutscht


SA fand ich e doof "Yo CJ die Drogen müssen raus" so blöde, GTA IV fand ich einfach am besten. 

Mhhmm muss wieder die ps3 anschalten und GTA IV spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meriane (13. Juli 2009)

Tad-Madmortem schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon "Prototype" gespielt?
> 
> Wie spielt sich das Game aufn PC? (wie ist die Steuerung) Denn das sieht irgendwie sehr nach einem Konsolen-Game aus... von der Steuerung ähnlich wie Spiederman 2 denk ich ;-)
> 
> ...



Also die Steuererung ist gut. Das einzige Problem ist vielleicht sich die ganzen verschiedenen Angriffe zu merken. Aber da man sowieso fast alle erst durch Punkte freikaufen muss, lernt man eine Technik nach der anderen.

Mir hat das Spiel am Anfang unglaublich viel Spaß gemacht, so dass ich meistens nur durch die Stadt gelaufen bin und alles umgehaun hab, was mir übern Weg lief. 
Mit der Zeit wurde es aber immer eintöniger. Bis auf dass man neue Angriffe lernt, bleibt es doch immer das gleiche.
Deswegen habe ich später auch viel mehr die Missionen hintereinander gemacht, als frei in der Stadt rumzulaufen.
Die Missionen fand ich nicht besonders spannend. Im Grunde geht es immer darum das Militär oder die Infizierten zu schlagen oder Gebäude oder sonstige Dinge zu zerstören.
Zusätlich zu den Hauptmissionen gibt es dann noch Events, wo mann bestimmte Dinge in einer bestimmten Zeit schaffen muss, um dafür Punkte für Upgrades zu bekommen.
Diese sind recht unterschiedlich.
Z.b. muss man möglichst nah an ein Ziel herangleiten, oder möglichst schnell zu einem Ziel kommen.
Dann gibt es noch die "Kill-Events". Die Aufgabe lautet dann "nimm dir die Waffe x und töte y Gegner in z Zeit."
Am Anfang machen diese Kill-Events noch Spaß. Wird aber immer eintöniger.
Die Events an sich sind recht herausfordernd und können die Spielzeit um einiges zusätzlich zur Hauptmission verklängern.

Am Ende des Spiels hatte ich ca 20h gespielt. Dadrin ist aber viel Zeit die ich am Anfang einfach in der Stadt verplempert hab xD. Wenn man sich nur an die Hauptmissionen hält, sollte die Spielzeit einiges kürzer sein.

Alles in allem macht das Spiel schon Spaß und lohnt sich


----------



## Razyl (13. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> CoD MW - Weeeeeeiiiiitt oben. Absolut verdient. Wer diesen Shooter schlecht findet, muss eh mal untersucht werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Öhem naja,ich sags mal so. CoD MW ist ein gut inszenierter Shooter aber das gesamte Spiel ist durchzogen von Schlauchlevels.Und meistens sind die Missionen auch linear gehalten.Klar es ist weiterhin ein Top Shooter,allerdings kann man schon sagen,dass der Shooter schlecht ist,wenn man auf solche schlaulevels nicht steht =)



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es reizt mich einfach nichtmehr.^^ Hab wahrscheinlich San Andreas vollkommen überzockt. Und da sich das Prinzip seit GTA3 nicht verändert hat, ist es ausgelutscht


SA ==> *würg* Tiefpunkt der GTA-Serie. RP elemente,Hip Hop Szenario,vollkommen langweilig Story,die nur am Anfang und am Ende auftrumpfen konnte... bah!
Und das Prinzip von GTA muss einfach so sein,sonst ist es kein GTA mehr oO
UNd noch etwas: Das Prinzip von Call of Duty hat sich auch nie geändert


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Öhem naja,ich sags mal so. CoD MW ist ein gut inszenierter Shooter aber das gesamte Spiel ist durchzogen von Schlauchlevels.Und meistens sind die Missionen auch linear gehalten.Klar es ist weiterhin ein Top Shooter,allerdings kann man schon sagen,dass der Shooter schlecht ist,wenn man auf solche schlaulevels nicht steht =)
> 
> 
> SA ==> *würg* Tiefpunkt der GTA-Serie. RP elemente,Hip Hop Szenario,vollkommen langweilig Story,die nur am Anfang und am Ende auftrumpfen konnte... bah!
> ...



Die "Kugelhagel über den Köpfen und überall Explosionen"-Momente geben mir aber mehr Adrenalin als bei GTA durch die Gegend zu prechen.^^
Das einzigste, wo sich Activision bei Rockstargames was abschneiden kann, ist (Von der starken Unähnlichkeit der Spiele mal abgesehen), dass Open-World immernoch ein ganz anderes Fealing hat als vorprorammierte Wege. Siehe Crysis, wo es zwar nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist, aber dennoch vorhanden.


----------



## Lichkingkiller (13. Juli 2009)

Oh mein Gott! ich hab aus der Liste nur Cod 4:MW gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
is außerdem ein Superspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shooterspiele sind auch nicht so mein Ding.
hmm Die Quake-Reihe fällt mir noch ein.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Juli 2009)

für mich ist die GTA reihe nicht wirklich ein richtiger "shooter"...wie seht ihr das?
edit: unbedingt die Quake reihe noch mit in die Liste!!! SCHNEEEELLLLL D


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> für mich ist die GTA reihe nicht wirklich ein richtiger "shooter"...wie seht ihr das?
> edit: unbedingt die Quake reihe noch mit in die Liste!!! SCHNEEEELLLLL D



Wie schon gesagt, für mich ist die GTA-Reihe schwer einzuordnen... Es sind vielleicht Third-Person-Shooterelemente vorhanden, aber ich würds eher in die Kategorie Action, wenn nicht sogar zu Action-Rennspiel stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Juli 2009)

Ch3rion schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, für mich ist die GTA-Reihe schwer einzuordnen... Es sind vielleicht Third-Person-Shooterelemente vorhanden, aber ich würds eher in die Kategorie Action, wenn nicht sogar zu Action-Rennspiel stecken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 thirdperson-action-rennspiel mit rollenspiel elementen^^...


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

GTA is ne eigene Spielekategorie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (14. Juli 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



achtung insider !

Fortsetzung folgt.....


nur wann ? ^^


----------



## Ch3rion (14. Juli 2009)

Achtung Schenkelklopfer!

Wie heißt die Fortsetzung von XIII? 

XIV! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Juli 2009)

Eher XIIIII 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## PC-Flo (18. Juli 2009)

mich würde mal interessieren mit welchen Systeme ihr Crysis spielt und ob ihr damit zufrieden seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren mit welchen Systeme ihr Crysis spielt und ob ihr damit zufrieden seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Guck in meinen Blog, und ja bin ich.^^


----------



## Razyl (19. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren mit welchen Systeme ihr Crysis spielt und ob ihr damit zufrieden seid
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dualcore (2x 2,2 GHZ), graka: Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT, 2 GB Ram und ja ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Fritzche (19. Juli 2009)

Shooter ? 


Resistance 1 + 2 

Das is eigentlich reiner Schotter...ähm Shooter ^^


Bräuchte die Hintergrundstory eigentlich garnicht macht es aber stimmiger....teil 3 erst voraussichtlich november 2010 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief*


----------



## Thront (19. Juli 2009)

also call of duty empfand ich eher als so ne art "moorhuhn" shooter. wurdest immer irgendwo hingestellt und solltest ballern. fand ich banane. multiplayer is schon besser. aber ich glaube um multiplayer gehts in dem thread nicht (manche aufgeführten games haben garkeinen).

von F.E.A.R. schwärmen auch immer alle. fand das aber weder gruselig noch spannend. ( mag keinen "kleines mädchen rennt durch die gegend"- grusel).

counterstrike hab ich immer gern gespielt. aber eine story gibt es da ja nicht (angesehen davon, wenn sich die kids im ts beschimpfen).

prey war platt, aber irgendwie gut.

half life 2 : spitze. 

timesplitters 2 war auch genial.

killzone 2 und deadspace werd ich mir kaufen, wenn ich für die ps3 fertig gespart hab.

mafia: storymäßig eines der besten spiele die ich kenne. freue mich total auf die fortsetzung. vieleicht kram ich den ersten teil nochmal raus.

doom, quake, is für mich irgendwie alles das gleiche. nicht schlecht, aber nur wahre freaks zocken das in perfektion.


----------



## SicVenom (19. Juli 2009)

im moment zock ich prototype und ich kann es nur empfehlen. es ist zwar ab und an etwas eintönig, aber der schwierigkeitsgrad in der hauptmission steigt und man kann durch die verschiedenen gestaltwandlungen eine unglaubliche zerstörung anrichten xD 
es ist vom aufbau her mit assassins creed zu vergleichen, doch von "im geheimen" fehlt jede spur^^ 
mit körpereigenen waffen, panzern, hubschraubern, bürgern^^, militärwaffen, oder einfach allem was nicht niet und nagel fest ist, kann man eine zerstörungssinfonie der extra klasse entwerfen.
es ist zwar nicht perfekt, ist aber unterhaltsam und wenn man nicht stundelang am stück zockt, reicht die etwas kurze story auch^^


----------



## zomfgrololo2 (19. Juli 2009)

1) Bioshock
2) Left 4 Dead
3) GTA

klarer Fall^^


----------

